# DeWalt OR Bosch Router Decision



## tool_junkie (Jun 23, 2011)

I need a new router. Been looking online for quite sometime. Found the following deal on Amazon for a DeWalt DW618PK for $146.99. Although I have been wanting to get a Bosch 1617EVSPK because the newer model has above the table height adjustment. The Bosch is selling for 199.99 on amazon. This is a $50 price difference.

The DeWalt one seems to have integrated dust collection port which is a plus, and the plus for Bosch is the above the table height adjustment.

If you were in my shoes, what would you opt for?

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW618PK-12-AMP-Fixed-Base-Variable-Speed/dp/B00006JKXE/ref=br_lf_m_8120554011_1_9_ttl?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=hi&pf_rd_p=1704776282&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=8120554011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0EJE0C7E9X275YV7FAXR


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Bosch


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I was in the same boat ~6 months ago, and opted for the Dewalt DW618PK. Price was the determining factor for me. I haven't used it enough to form a solid opinion, but from my limited usage, I haven't been disappointed yet.


----------



## Brrman (Jan 31, 2011)

Have had my Bosch EVS for 6 years . 
No issues and has been able to do everything I have needed it to do. Get's used on almost every project.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Well I actually have and use both of the routers in question. I must say I reach for the Dewalt more often. The Dewalt 618 is more compact in the fixed base, which makes dovetails a snap. You don't get that tippy, top-heavy feel prevalent on so many other routers. The Dewalt plunge is comparable to the best dedicated plunge routers on the market. It will plow stopped dados, profile table edges, and most other common router tasks. But it is also incredibly accurate for pattern inlays and delicate freehand work. 
Not to say the Bosch isn't accurate. It is a fine router, but the handles on the fixed base are too slick. The handles on the Dewalt are oblong, which helps keep the router vertical. As far as switching the bases out, it is no contest the Dewalt is a much better system. Just try a few Bosch display models, you might note as I have that they invariably stick and become difficult to swap out. 
I have the three base kit from Dewalt. I mostly use the fixed base and plunge base, but recently I put an oversized base on the D-handle base. That is a nice upgrade for edge profiling. 
The dust collection on the Dewalt plunge base works great when cutting dados and mortises.

Ultimately, get the one you like best. For me the ergonomics made the Dewalt stand out.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I'll echo pintodeluxe's comments, that the lower profile has been a pleasant surprise. In addition, the plunge action has been fantastic to use. A few other positives that I discovered after I started using the router:

The flat top and placed the router upside down after use (and the bit stops spinning!) to get it out of the way, without messing with the bit settings. 
The collet lock which has worked very well when changing bits
Dust collection for the plunge base worked very well with a shop-vac. The only comparison I can speak to is the plunge and fixed base

A lot of the negatives that I read about has to do with the power cord. I'm on the fence as I always seem to struggle to find the right orientation to plug the cord in.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a Bosch and it has been a work horse. 90% of the time it is mounted in my router table. I've had it for many years, the switch quit this year and I replaced it, I may have been able to just clean the old one and it would have been okay, but it had already gone into the trash by the time I thought of that. Like stated above it can get tricky to swap out, but keeping the motor and base clean helps. It a good router and serves me well. I have never looked at the DeWalt, so I can't compare.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

If you're gonna permanently mount it in the table, get the Bosch.

If you're gonna use it only out of the table, either.

If you need to do both, get both.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Go handle both of them (and possibly others), and buy the one that feels best to you.


----------



## tool_junkie (Jun 23, 2011)

So what I was thinking is that I would mount the fixed base in a router table and use the plunge base for hand held routing. With this thought, I was leaning towards Bosch since its fixed base is capable of above the table adjustment (new models). I think the question I should ask is, is this even a feasible option?

Also, does the DeWalt have a flat side on the base like Bosch has, for using it with a straight edge guide to rout dadoes?


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Bosch


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

Cannot say anything about Dewalt, I hae the bosch one, been very happy with it. No problem whatsoever with it. 
I would get another Bosch if I had to replace mine.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

The plunge base on the Dewalt has a flat side too. 
Here is the catch.. when you reference the flat side of the base to a straightedge to rout a dado, you have to keep the edge perfectly flat against straightedge. Any rotation of the router will cause a deflection in your cut. 
It is actually better to use the round edge of the baseplate for routing dados, because even if the router rotates a little, the cut will still be accurate.

Sure, you can leave the fixed base in a table and use the plunge for handheld operations. You can do that with either brand. The Bosch is like a lot of other routers like Craftsman and Porter Cable that offer partial above the table adjustments. You cannot perform all functions topside with them. 
Freud and Triton are a little better in that regards. They don't make it anymore, but if you ever come across a Freud FT1700 router, grab it. Mine stays mounted in the table and you can make all adjustments topside, which is really handy. I have two, just in case I ever have a problem!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've had good luck with DeWalt routers but I haven't used that
model you're looking at.

These days I look at features more than brand preference. All
the pro brands of handheld power tools seem to be on 
parity and at a given price point they are pretty close in
terms of what you get for your money… and it's a lot 
compared to what decent power tools used to cost. 
B&D has the patent on through-the-column dust
collection though. I had a DeWalt plunger with it and
it was useful for mortising especially.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Tempted?


















I just looked in the background of my pictures. It looks like a Dewalt commercial. 
I think I may be biased.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Bosch 1617


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I recommend sort of both. Get the Bosch in fixed base only and put in on your router table and leave it there. Amazon has it for $149. Then get the Dewalt for off table use. You can't live w/ only one router, and you may as well come to grips w/ that fact.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh Bondo, how wise you are.


----------



## tool_junkie (Jun 23, 2011)

Guys,

Thank you all for all the advice and experiences you shared. I went ahead and ordered the DeWalt, since it was $53 cheaper than the Bosch. This will be a significant improvement over the old Craftsman and Ryobi I had bough a few years ago from Craigslist. I think somewhere down the line I may get a Bosch as well, or may be look for a used one to put in the router table.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

You got a good one.


----------



## rkk (Dec 14, 2013)

That was a nice price, but it did not last. It is back to $200 I was ready to pull the trigger myself.


----------



## m3rdpwr (Jul 6, 2015)

I handled both in the store recently and I bought the Bosch.
Keeping in mind display models in store have probably been roughly handled.
The Bosch plunge base felt much better and smoother than the DeWalt.
What I liked about the DeWalt was the clear base and locking chuck to remove the bit with one wrench.

Now that I've used the Bosch and had to deal with two wrenches and cracked my knuckles, I'm wishing I bought the DeWalt.
I'm sure the Bosch is a fine router and is more than I'll ever need.
I'm just now thinking the clear base and locking chuck may have been a better way to go for me.
I have a few more days to return the router, so I guess I'll sleep on it a few more days.

All that being said, I've been looking at compact routers too, and the DeWalt looks better to me overall.
It's a matter of whether I get the regular 1.25 HP, or the one with the plunge base.
I just started woodworking, and it's fun.
Too bad it gets just as expensive as photography can be.

So, I have some choices to make.


----------

